# Printer Printing Too Big!



## jcsimmy (Jan 6, 2017)

Please help!!!! I'm going crazy...I have looked it up and done everything i have found. went through control panel to printer and everything is what it's supposed to be. portrait, 8 1/2 x 11 paper, it's zoomed out properly when i go to print (as far as i can tell), but all of a sudden, the font and everything is too big for the paper! it's printing off the page. please please help me...i'm losing my mind trying everything possible!


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Perform a test page print and see what happens. If that prints properly, it's likely an issue with whatever program you are printing from and not the printer or printer config.


----------



## jcsimmy (Jan 6, 2017)

It printed just fine on the test page, but i still think the font looks too big...meaning, if i were to print something else, i don't think it would fit on the page. i could be wrong, but that's how it looks to me. i have also tried printing tickets from ticketmaster.com, and a piece of sheet music from another site. i have also tried using different browsers and it's always a problem.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Open Print Preview and tweak the settings.

Look at Shrink to fit and you can change the percentage up or down.


----------

